# Embossing Powder



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Can I use a mini crock pot to melt Embossing Powder?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hmmmmm I see one article that says 300 F., but I saw another that said 200F

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"You need a heat source of at least 300 degrees Fahrenheit to melt embossing powder. The best heat source to use is a craft heat tool (sometimes called a "heat gun"), although you can also get by using a toaster, an electric stove top, a light bulb, a clothes iron set on "cotton" or an oven set to 300 degrees. Heat guns work best, though, because they provide a steady even flow of heat. They look a lot like hair dryers, except they get much hotter. Most hair dryers do not get hot enough to do the job."[/FONT]


----------

